# 1" scale manufacturers



## Lorna (Jun 10, 2008)

Getting interested in these ride on size.
Does not appear to be very many manufacturers supporting this scale.
I found backyard trains
One inch scale supply with parts and one car kit
Riding rails are gone
Midwest train works says they are pretty much inactive
Phoenix locomotives have british models
Maxitrak has some.

I presume that some of these can be reguaged as it seems Brits go 5" while US seems mostly 4.75 guage. 

Tyanks


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Lorna,
They have their own magazine with a website & forums : http://livesteam.net/. Might be a better place to ask - what do we large-scalers know about 1"scale!


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Are you looking for finished models, kits for assembly with tools, or castings and raw parts requiring machining?

Do you have a ride-on club in your area you could visit or join?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

e-mail me direct,, [email protected]
or facebook at 1" scale ride on trains
http://www.oneinchrr.com/index.htm
http://www.backyardtrainco.com/
http://www.despatchrailroad.com/
http://www.discoverlivesteam.com/
search utube , NTCGRR hit videos for more display.

right here on MLS South Table Creek 1" scale Railroad
http://forums.mylargescale.com/16-track-trestles-bridges-roadbed/23598-1-scale-really.html


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Pete T
[RANT]
What a parochial view: A lot of people on theses forums probably know lots about 1 inch scale.

And you know some of us personally!!!
[/RANT]

Marty C pretty much covered the current suppliers in his post.
I now have 5 locos and 25 cars in 1 in / 4.75 in gauge


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

NTCGRR said:


> e-mail me direct,, [email protected]
> or facebook at 1" scale ride on trains
> http://www.oneinchrr.com/index.htm
> http://www.backyardtrainco.com/
> ...


Hey Marty,

Who do you have to KNOW to join the 1" scale ride on trains on Facebook. I applied to join that group over two weeks ago and haven't heard a thing from Edward Duke. You guys must have a :secret handshake" or something!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Dr Rivet said:


> Pete T
> [RANT]
> What a parochial view: A lot of people on theses forums probably know lots about 1 inch scale.
> 
> ...


Jim,

I agree.......I'll bet there are more of us on these forums that are into ride-on scales AND large scale, than are JUST large scalers.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

​


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> - what do we large-scalers know about 1"scale!


Why the Rant? All I did was give her some useful information. [English dry humor getting me in trouble again.]



Gary Armitstead said:


> Jim,
> 
> I agree.......I'll bet there are more of us on these forums that are into ride-on scales AND large scale, than are JUST large scalers.


And with 3,000+ members, (last I heard) I doubt Gary's statement!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Actually Pete there are many ride-on guys out there that are not even known to each other. They just keep it to themselves.  AND a very high percentage are also involved in LS. Just going through my LALS Roster and it was a surprise even to me that so many members are involved in BOTH LS and ride-on. A vendor I deal with in West Bend, WI where I purchased some 1-1/2" scale steel riding cars has a fairly good sized garden railway nestled in with his 7.5 inch gauge track. It really is not that uncommon. Maybe 1:1 would be an exaggeration I admit, but the percentage is quite high from my experience.

This is also the reason that Accucraft brings their "goodies" to our meets. The sales are there.  AND that has occurred in the last 5-8 years.


----------



## Lorna (Jun 10, 2008)

I got a couple of interesting links. I can do basic drilling and bolting so kitbwise fairly easy.
Other than backyard trains most in this size are English. Not a big problem as I like those as well.
Can just remember a baby Deltic near Kings Cross.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Are you in the UK?? or state side??


----------

